# Wood Carver Needed near Santa Monica



## SantaMonica (Apr 18, 2012)

Hello,

The City of Santa Monica is cutting down several trees. A friend of mine has asked them to hold off cutting down one of the trees and allow it to be used as a wood carving.

My friend and I have been charged with finding a wood carver by this Friday so we can continue the discussion with the City.

Does anyone know of someone who might like to work on this project?

More than likely, the project will be Pro Bono or very small pay. The benefit to the artist will be press coverage and name recognition.

If this project is successful, then others will probably follow.

STEP ONE - I need someone to talk with.

Any suggestions?


----------

